# Kuriose Spiele-Features, die kein Mensch hinterfragt: Monster mit Geldsorgen, Fast-Food statt Arzt und mehr Absurditäten



## TheKhoaNguyen (9. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kuriose Spiele-Features, die kein Mensch hinterfragt: Monster mit Geldsorgen, Fast-Food statt Arzt und mehr Absurditäten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kuriose Spiele-Features, die kein Mensch hinterfragt: Monster mit Geldsorgen, Fast-Food statt Arzt und mehr Absurditäten


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (9. August 2011)

Hier fehlt ganz eindeutig - Nahrung aus Rollenspielen die sich niemand erklären kann
z.B. in Oblivion wo man Rindfleisch findet, es gibt aber weit und breit keine Rinder.
Genauso ist es mit Getreide


----------



## UthaSnake (9. August 2011)

Wie wäre es generell mit jeder Alienknarre?!
Jeder Erdling der so eine in die Hände bekommt weiß sofort wie sie zu bedienen ist ... und scheiße noch eins, ich wüsste nicht mal wie ich nen stinknormales Gewehr bedienen müsste ^^


----------



## kornhill (9. August 2011)

Tiere bei den man Rüstungen und Waffen findet, fand ich noch kurioser als Monster die Gold mit sich rumschleppen. Was auch immer toll war, waren Skellette/Zombies die einen frischen Apfel droppen. (Dungeon Master 1)


----------



## Sixnend (9. August 2011)

Fast so absurd wie das hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isTC3GuTmPc


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2011)

naja, Geld bei Skeletten könnte man sich ja noch erklären, aber warum haben Drachen immer Knete dabei
oder auch schön, wieso hat der Wolf ein Schwert dabei und wo war das vorher?


----------



## calibrero83 (9. August 2011)

In der Bildergalerie kommt auch ´ne Kuriosität aus Battlefield Bad Company 2 vor. Wie wärs mit einer weiteren, wie z.B.: sogenanntes "Dragshooting"? Wenn ich mich im Multiplayer ganz schnell drehe und nur "in die Nähe" eines Gegners feuere, dann hab ich meistens gleich einen Headshot gelandet, weil das Programm durch vorhergehendes schnelles Drehen oder schnelle Bewegungen in Richtung Gegner verwirrt ist und die Schussbahn nicht mehr richtig berechnen kann! Und so ´ne unrealistische Kuriosität wird dann noch in diversen Fragvideos als "Skill" gefeiert, LoL  xD


----------



## fraggleman (9. August 2011)

also nach meiner logic geht das so:
wenn beispielsweise ein wolf einen krieger gefressen hat kann der  wolf die rüstung ja nich einfach so ausscheissen...grins.das nennt sich verstopfung,deswegen sind diese tiere so aggresiv....
wenn man dann den wolf tötet und ausweidet kommt halt allerlei zum vorschein. sooo absurd finde ich das nicht.bei skletten kann es sich nur um das geld handeln,was sie zu lebzeiten bei sich hatten.nur weil die untot sind heisst das nicht,dass die kein inventar haben.


----------



## Sam28 (9. August 2011)

Ich find es immer wieder lustig wenn dann in den Foren die Diskusionen über Realismus anfangen.
Beispielsweise in einem MMORPG, wo in einer Balance Diskusion sehr schnell die Zeit der englischen Langbogen rausgeholt wird und darüber Diskutiert ob das Spiel so realistisch ist.
Ist zwar recht interessant, aber wenn man dann an den Magier denkt der Feuerbälle aus seinen Händen schießt, dann findet man sowas doch eher lustig.
In den Spielen kann man Millionen Beispiele finden.

Soldaten sind entweder voll einsatzfähig oder tot.
Und tot sind sie nie lange.
Autorennspiele ohne Schadensmodell, usw.


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2011)

fraggleman schrieb:


> also nach meiner logic geht das so:
> wenn beispielsweise ein wolf einen krieger gefressen hat kann der  wolf die rüstung ja nich einfach so ausscheissen...grins.das nennt sich verstopfung,deswegen sind diese tiere so aggresiv....
> wenn man dann den wolf tötet und ausweidet kommt halt allerlei zum vorschein. sooo absurd finde ich das nicht.bei skletten kann es sich nur um das geld handeln,was sie zu lebzeiten bei sich hatten.nur weil die untot sind heisst das nicht,dass die kein inventar haben.


 
also wenn das Lustig gewesen sein sollte, es war´s nicht, eher vulgär
Außerdem, verschluck mal Heute 3 Rassierklingen und schreib Morgen ob du noch lebst bzw. in welchem Krankenhaus du liegst

ach ja, mir fällt da noch der Klassiker ein:
Rote Fässer und Autotanks explodieren bei Beschuss, immer!
Auch wenn in der Realität einfach idr. der  Stoff einfach nur entweichen würde


----------



## fraggleman (9. August 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn das Lustig gewesen sein sollte, es war´s nicht, eher vulgär
> Außerdem, verschluck mal Heute 3 Rassierklingen und schreib Morgen ob du noch lebst bzw. in welchem Krankenhaus du liegst



wenn ein drache gold droppt,ist doch wohl naheliegend,dass er das "irgendwie" vorher zu sich genommen hat,ist ja kein goldesel,nich wahr?
und wenn er das droppt heisst das auch,das er sich vorher nicht des goldes entledigt hat, wie beispsielsweise ne katze,wo man dann fellknäuls findet von toten mäusen. so besser oder immer noch zu vulgär? 

ps:weiss jetzt gerade nicht,was krankenhäuser mit games zu tun haben.....

alles fraggles ausser mama


----------



## calibrero83 (9. August 2011)

Wie wärs noch mit den Schusswaffen in Ego- oder Multiplayershootern?? Kann man da nicht einfach 5000 Magazine leerballern, ohne das die Waffe auch nur einen Mucks macht, wg. Überhitzung oder Verschmutzungsschäden (Jaaa, man muss ne echte Waffe auch sehr oft komplett zerlegen und gründlich reinigen ) oder Ladehemmung?? Apropos Ladehemmung: Des Feature fand ich in FarCry2 genial, das ne alte oder oft benutzte Waffe auch mal Ladehemmung haben kann (OK, in dem Game kam des schon sehr oft vor, fast zu oft). Könnt ich mir auch im Multiplayer vorstellen, wär bestimmt ganz lustig, wenn einer vor dir steht, der dich abknallen will, aber stattdessen wie wild an seiner Knarre rumfuchtelt, weil die auf einmal Ladehemmung hat


----------



## calibrero83 (9. August 2011)

Wie wärs noch mit den Schusswaffen in Ego- oder Multiplayershootern?? Kann man da nicht einfach 5000 Magazine leerballern, ohne das die Waffe auch nur einen Mucks macht, wg. Überhitzung oder Verschmutzungsschäden (Jaaa, man muss ne echte Waffe auch sehr oft komplett zerlegen und gründlich reinigen   )  oder Ladehemmung?? Apropos Ladehemmung: Des Feature fand ich in FarCry2 genial, das ne alte oder oft benutzte Waffe auch mal Ladehemmung haben kann (OK, in dem Game kam des schon sehr oft vor, fast zu oft). Könnt ich mir auch im Multiplayer vorstellen, wär bestimmt ganz lustig, wenn einer vor dir steht, der dich abknallen will, aber stattdessen wie wild an seiner Knarre rumfuchtelt, weil die auf einmal Ladehemmung hat


----------



## N7ghty (9. August 2011)

> Ich find es immer wieder lustig wenn dann in den Foren die Diskusionen über Realismus anfangen.
> Beispielsweise in einem MMORPG, wo in einer Balance Diskusion sehr  schnell die Zeit der englischen Langbogen rausgeholt wird und darüber  Diskutiert ob das Spiel so realistisch ist.
> Ist zwar recht interessant, aber wenn man dann an den Magier denkt der  Feuerbälle aus seinen Händen schießt, dann findet man sowas doch eher  lustig.


Dass Fantasy nicht realistisch ist, ist ja wohl klar, aber bei Fantasy wird eben eine neue Welt gebaut mit eigenen Regeln und Gesetzen. Wenn da dann ein Magier Feuerbälle und Brot aus seinen Händen zaubern kann, ist das ok, wenn das in der Welt erklärt ist. Nicht ok ist aber, wenn da auf einmal ein Bogen, der original unserer Zeit entstammen könnte und keine Magie an sich hat, auf einmal quer über die halbe Welt schießen kann und jeden töten kann. Das ist einfach deshalb nicht ok, weil die Welt das nicht erklärt und es einfach völliger Blödsinn ist. Fantasy-Welten sind ja im wesentlichen unsere Welt mit Magie, soll heißen selbe Physikgesetze etc. nur eben noch Magie dazu.


----------



## Garusho (9. August 2011)

was ich noch besser finde als das man jede waffe auf anhiebt problemlos bedienen kann ist das man sich in fahrzeuge setzt die man vorher nie gesehen hat oder wusste das sie existieren nd drauflosfährt^^ (oder z.B. einen panzer alleine bedient). aber ganz im ernst spiele müssen unrealistisch sein damit sie spaß machen.

speicherpunkte, endlose flut von gegner bis man einen punkt erreicht, das man selbst brennende autos noch fahren kann (flat out reihe) usw.


----------



## shedao (9. August 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Dass Fantasy nicht realistisch ist, ist ja wohl klar, aber bei Fantasy wird eben eine neue Welt gebaut mit eigenen Regeln und Gesetzen. Wenn da dann ein Magier Feuerbälle und Brot aus seinen Händen zaubern kann, ist das ok, wenn das in der Welt erklärt ist. Nicht ok ist aber, wenn da auf einmal ein Bogen, der original unserer Zeit entstammen könnte und keine Magie an sich hat, auf einmal quer über die halbe Welt schießen kann und jeden töten kann. Das ist einfach deshalb nicht ok, weil die Welt das nicht erklärt und es einfach völliger Blödsinn ist. Fantasy-Welten sind ja im wesentlichen unsere Welt mit Magie, soll heißen selbe Physikgesetze etc. nur eben noch Magie dazu.


 
Das liegt daran, dass viele Leute "realistisch" und "plausibel" nicht auseinanderhalten können.
Gute Fantasy muss nicht realistisch aber plausibel sein.
Wird leider oft auch von den Entwicklern vergessen.


----------



## Spruso (9. August 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Geld bei Skeletten könnte man sich ja noch erklären, aber warum haben Drachen immer Knete dabei
> oder auch schön, wieso hat der Wolf ein Schwert dabei und wo war das vorher?


 
Naja, bei Drachen kann man sich das noch so erklären, dass in den meisten Fantasy-Universen ein Drache menschliche Form annehmen kann. Davon hat er dann eben auch in der Drachenform das Geld / Gold dabei. 
Bei den Wölfen hast du allerdings recht, da wirds schon schwieriger. 

Naja, wie shedao schreibt, plausibel und realistisch sind zwei paar Schuhe, aber schlussendlich soll ein Spiel ja nur Spass machen. Obs absurd ist, oder nicht, ist dabei egal.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. August 2011)

Spruso schrieb:


> Naja, bei Drachen kann man sich das noch so erklären, dass in den meisten Fantasy-Universen ein Drache menschliche Form annehmen kann. Davon hat er dann eben auch in der Drachenform das Geld / Gold dabei.


 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass in den meisten Fantasyuniversen ein Drache riesige Schätze anhäuft, auf denen er sich zur Ruhe bettet. Da Drachen Schuppen haben, bleibt da einiges drin hängen wenn sie sich wieder erheben. Ergo: Je älter der Drache, desto größer der schatz, desto größer die Beute, die sich aus den Schuppen lösen lässt.


Warum allerdings ein Wolf ein Schwert dabei hat ist mir auch schleierhaft. Werwolf?


----------



## Schmendrick76 (9. August 2011)

Ein Kumpel und ich, während Sacred im Multiplayer: wo die Wölfe wohl ihr Gold her haben; wo und wie sie es getragen haben; was hatten sie damit vor; gibt es eine Bank für Wölfe; könnten sie für etwas gespart haben wollen? Goblins, die Aschenbecher brauchen und Donald Duck anbeten - oder war das jetzt ein Kampfruf? Der Zwerg hat Schußwaffen?! 

Ich spiele grade die PC-Version von GTAan Andreas - auch mein CJ steht gut im Futter, was den Vorteil hat, weniger aufs Fett achten zu müssen und mir einen gewissen Spielfluß ermöglicht. Jedoch bin ich zwischendurch trotzdem mal auf Heilsalat angewiesen - wer geht schon gern zum Doktor?


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2011)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Warum allerdings ein Wolf ein Schwert dabei hat ist mir auch schleierhaft. Werwolf?


Eher Schwertwolf  

a) Ein toter Level 15 Wolf und ein toter Lvl 35 Wolf liegen nebeneinander. Dem Level 15 Wolf kann ich das Fell abziehen, für den Level 35 Wolf fehlen mir die Skillpunkte.

b) Regenerierende Gesundheit: Selbst wenn ich im Kampf 99% meiner Lebenspunkte verloren habe und damit eigentlich ohne jemanden, der meinen Körper ins Krankenhaus schleppt, aufgeschmissen wäre, brauche ich nur 10 Sekunden zu warten und sämtliche Lebenspunkte sind wieder da.

 c) In WoW kann man 100+ Reittiere dabei haben. Stellt euch jetzt mal Eine Hauptstadt vor, in der zusätzlich zu den SPielern noch die entstprechenden 100 reittiere danebenstehen ^^

d) Es gibt keine Knöpfe, die man nicht drücken sollte.

e) Kisten sind zum Öffnen und plündern da - selbst wenn man gerade in ein fremdes Haus reingekommen ist und der Besitzer daneben steht, er wird dich nicht davon abhalten.

f) Bossgegner sind zwar gefährlich, müssen aber alle strunzdumm sein: spätestens, wenn der Gesundheitsbalken auf 50% fällt, während der Held sich bester Gesundheit erfreut, sollte man als Boss doch mal an den eigenen Rückzug denken. Außerdem lernen Bosse nie in ihrem Kampf: Wenn sie 4 mal irgendwo gegen rennen müssen, fallen sie auch 4 mal auf den Versuch des Spielers, sie dort hin zu lenken, rein.

g) Wachpatrouillen ist es egal, wenn Kollegen plötzlich nicht mehr da sind.

h) Steckbriefe hängen in Assassin's Creed zwar auch in normaler Höhe, aber meistens irgendwo oben, wo man hochklettern muß, um sie zu finden. Apropos AC: Als Assassine läuft man als einziger außer den Stadtwachen schwer bewaffnet (Schwert, Armbrust, mit Metall-/Leder-Rüstung) durch die Stadt und ist so natürlich schwer zu finden


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> h) Steckbriefe hängen in Assassin's Creed zwar auch in normaler Höhe, aber meistens irgendwo oben, wo man hochklettern muß, um sie zu finden. Apropos AC: Als Assassine läuft man als einziger außer den Stadtwachen schwer bewaffnet (Schwert, Armbrust, mit Metall-/Leder-Rüstung) durch die Stadt und ist so natürlich schwer zu finden


 

Oja  Und nebenbei fast immer der Einzige der mit gebückter Haltung und Kapuze im Gesicht toooooooooooootal unauffällig rumläuft. 

Wenn man sich in eine Gruppe Leute stellt, wird das die nicht stören und keiner weiß mehr wo man ist


----------



## calibrero83 (9. August 2011)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Oja  Und nebenbei fast immer der Einzige der mit gebückter Haltung und Kapuze im Gesicht toooooooooooootal unauffällig rumläuft.
> 
> Wenn man sich in eine Gruppe Leute stellt, wird das die nicht stören und keiner weiß mehr wo man ist


 


Jaaaa genau, vor allem wenn man sich in ´ne Gruppe von lauter Schlampen drängt, dann sind die natürlich gleich total angetan und man hat gleich seinen Harem um sich der einem natürlich überall hin folgt. Und des fällt dann auch keinem Gesetzeshüter auf, wenn da so´n Zuhälter mit 20 Schlampen im Schlepptau durch die Stadt streift...   lol


----------



## calibrero83 (9. August 2011)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Oja  Und nebenbei fast immer der Einzige der mit gebückter Haltung und Kapuze im Gesicht toooooooooooootal unauffällig rumläuft.
> 
> Wenn man sich in eine Gruppe Leute stellt, wird das die nicht stören und keiner weiß mehr wo man ist


 
Jaaaa genau, vor allem wenn man sich in ´ne Gruppe von lauter Schlampen drängt, dann sind die natürlich gleich total angetan und man hat gleich seinen Harem um sich der einem natürlich überall hin folgt. Und des fällt dann auch keinem Gesetzeshüter auf, wenn da so´n Zuhälter mit 20 Schlampen im Schlepptau durch die Stadt streift...   lol


----------



## bootsn (9. August 2011)

hehe.. lol.. ja assasins creed ist da wohl ein paradebeispiel.. allerdings auch ein sehr kurzweiliges spiel..



Sam28 schrieb:


> Ich find es immer wieder lustig wenn dann in den Foren die Diskusionen über Realismus anfangen.
> Beispielsweise in einem MMORPG, wo in einer Balance Diskusion sehr schnell die Zeit der englischen Langbogen rausgeholt wird und darüber Diskutiert ob das Spiel so realistisch ist.
> Ist zwar recht interessant, aber wenn man dann an den Magier denkt der Feuerbälle aus seinen Händen schießt, dann findet man sowas doch eher lustig.
> In den Spielen kann man Millionen Beispiele finden.
> ...



WORD!

ich seh das mal so:
Realismus hab ich den ganzen Tag. Warum also sollte ich in einem Spiel nicht ein kleiner "Hans im Glück" sein, der sich um viel weniger Dinge Gedanken machen muss und dem ja auch mehr oder weniger alles zugespielt wird.
Schließlich muss der Verbraucher ja bei Laune gehalten werden.


----------



## tarnvogL (9. August 2011)

Das Perfektes Nachladen. Genau das würde ich anstelle eines Entwicklers bei der nächsten Entwicklung eines Taktik Shooters beachten. Und so eine Aktion ist nebenbei ganz einfach zu lösen, per Tastendruck diese Sortierungs Animation ablaufen lassen, welche je nach Anzhal der "halbvollen" Magazine unterschiedlich lang abläuft.


----------



## MindDisease (9. August 2011)

bc2:
-ich kann mit nem schraubenzieher nen fast total vernichteten Panzer in 20 sekunden vollkommen reaparieren ansonsten zerstört er sich selbst
-ich habn radar im unteren sichtbereich
-ich kann gegner mit nem roten dreieck versehen, damit alle teammitglieder( ja auch die,die 1km davon entfernt sind und kein freies sichtfeld haben) ihn sehen können
 -jeder gefallene kann mitm defi reanimiert werden

 generell jeder aktuelle shooter z.Z.:
-ich setz mich mit ner brutalen Schussverletzung in die Ecke,wart n bisschen und bin danach total geheilt
-ich kann meinen gegner anvisieren ohne kimme und korn, oder zieloptik zu benutzen, weil ich n kreuz in der mitte des bildschirms hab
-mir werden granaten angzeigt, auch wenn ich sie garnicht gesehehn habe
-teamkollegen sterben nie

and last but not least:
man kann laden, nachdem man gestorben ist


----------



## Skaty12 (9. August 2011)

Was ich auch komisch in Rollenspielen finde: Man muss Häute, Augen oder Finger sammlen, aber nur jeder 2. Gegner hat eins davon. Haben die anderen die Finger oder Augen schon verloren??


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2011)

calibrero83 schrieb:


> Jaaaa genau, vor allem wenn man sich in ´ne Gruppe von lauter Schlampen drängt, dann sind die natürlich gleich total angetan und man hat gleich seinen Harem um sich der einem natürlich überall hin folgt. Und des fällt dann auch keinem Gesetzeshüter auf, wenn da so´n Zuhälter mit 20 Schlampen im Schlepptau durch die Stadt streift...   lol


Wenn du beim Spielen aufgepasst hättest, wüsstest du, daß sie dir als Gegenleistung helfen, weil du ihnen geholfen hast und deine Spielfigur sie auch als Menschen respektiert.
Ach ja, und auch, weil Ezio's Schwester und Mutter das Freudenhaus in AC leiten.

Ein Zuhälter würde übrigens sicherlich nicht mit 20 seiner Frauen durch die Stadt ziehen - die könnten doch in der Zeit gutes Geld verdienen. 
btw: es sind nur 4. Nicht 20. 

PS: Wieso wird eigentlich bei Frauen ein ausschweifendes Sexualleben negativ und bei Männern positiv gewertet?


----------



## golani79 (9. August 2011)

calibrero83 schrieb:


> Wie wärs noch mit den Schusswaffen in Ego- oder Multiplayershootern?? Kann man da nicht einfach 5000 Magazine leerballern, ohne das die Waffe auch nur einen Mucks macht, wg. Überhitzung oder Verschmutzungsschäden (Jaaa, man muss ne echte Waffe auch sehr oft komplett zerlegen und gründlich reinigen   )  oder Ladehemmung?? Apropos Ladehemmung: Des Feature fand ich in FarCry2 genial, das ne alte oder oft benutzte Waffe auch mal Ladehemmung haben kann (OK, in dem Game kam des schon sehr oft vor, fast zu oft). Könnt ich mir auch im Multiplayer vorstellen, wär bestimmt ganz lustig, wenn einer vor dir steht, der dich abknallen will, aber stattdessen wie wild an seiner Knarre rumfuchtelt, weil die auf einmal Ladehemmung hat


 
Gibts in Red Orchestra - wennst beim MG den Lauf nicht wechselst, dann schaust durch die Wäsche ^^
Man muss ebenfalls repetieren, wenn man nen Karabiner schießt und die Magazine beinhalten nur so viel Munition, wie noch drinnen war, als man gewechselt hat (falls man wechselt bevor das Magazin leer ist).

Ladehemmung gibts auch in Americas Army - ist mir damals schon des öfteren passiert, dass ich vor nem Gegner stand und die Knarre Ladehemmung hatte - tja, da ist man dann ein gefundenes Fressen ^^


----------



## Garusho (9. August 2011)

wo wir doch grade bei AC waren.. ich erinnere mich dunkel daran das man doch einen sprung aus 50m ind einen 1,5m hohen heuhaufen überlebt hat und sich ohne mit der wimper zu zucken weiter bewegen konnte


----------



## Spruso (9. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Wieso wird eigentlich bei Frauen ein ausschweifendes Sexualleben negativ und bei Männern positiv gewertet?



Ich würde mal sagen, dass das evolutionär bedingt ist. Mann mit vielen Sexualpartnern = potent = evolutionär überlegen. Warums allerdings bei Frauen anrüchig ist...naja, "this is a mans world!" 



			
				Worrel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> d) Es gibt keine Knöpfe, die man nicht drücken sollte.



Bist du dir da so sicher? Ich erinnere mich nur ungern an diesen Knopf hier:

FileO NOT PUSH THIS BUTTON!.jpg - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft





Garusho schrieb:


> wo wir doch grade bei AC waren.. ich erinnere  mich dunkel daran das man doch einen sprung aus 50m ind einen 1,5m hohen  heuhaufen überlebt hat und sich ohne mit der wimper zu zucken weiter  bewegen konnte



Dazu sagt Geralt aus the Witcher 2 schon alles  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Om0UpfQc0Q


----------



## ING (10. August 2011)

andere schöne erfindung der spielindustrie:
*taschenlampen die nur 30 sekunden leuchten und sich dann 10 sekunden lang aufladen müssen bevor sie wieder leuchten*


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2011)

ING schrieb:


> andere schöne erfindung der spielindustrie:
> *taschenlampen die nur 30 sekunden leuchten und sich dann 10 sekunden lang aufladen müssen bevor sie wieder leuchten*


 
naja, das ist das einzige was man noch erklären könnte mit einer Batterienlosen Taschenlampe die man schütteln muss damit die wieder Saft hat


----------



## HMCpretender (10. August 2011)

Zitat aus Icewind Dale 2: "Wenn ich groß bin, möchte ich auch mal Eber töten und ihnen ihr Gold und ihre Schätze wegnehmen."

Manche Dinge sind schon seltsam, anderseits muss man immer zwischen Plausibilität und Gameplay abwiegen. Ein Spiel ist nunmal nicht die Wirklichkeit. Dort ist das eigene Sichtfeld z.B. fast 180° nach vorne, das Spiel sieht man durch ein kleines Fenster von der Größe des Monitors, da kommt ein "Radar" schon sehr gelegen. In Wirklichkeit stehen einem zur Bewegung alle Muskeln des Körpers zur Verfügung, eine Spielfigur steuert man nur mit seinen Händen (oft zusätzlich zur Kamera), da muss zwangsläufig vereinfachen.


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Zitat aus Icewind Dale 2: "Wenn ich groß bin, möchte ich auch mal Eber töten und ihnen ihr Gold und ihre Schätze wegnehmen."
> 
> Manche Dinge sind schon seltsam, anderseits muss man immer zwischen Plausibilität und Gameplay abwiegen. Ein Spiel ist nunmal nicht die Wirklichkeit. Dort ist das eigene Sichtfeld z.B. fast 180° nach vorne, das Spiel sieht man durch ein kleines Fenster von der Größe des Monitors, da kommt ein "Radar" schon sehr gelegen. In Wirklichkeit stehen einem zur Bewegung alle Muskeln des Körpers zur Verfügung, eine Spielfigur steuert man nur mit seinen Händen (oft zusätzlich zur Kamera), da muss zwangsläufig vereinfachen.


 
naja
nein

es gibt auch so Fälle die sich Analog zum Explodierenden Auto in Filmen verhält, was entweder beim Aufschlag direkt, kurz danach oder am besten gleich in der Luft passiert, das könnte man jetzt auch mit Dramaturgie schönreden, aber irgendwo ist das am Ende nur schlecht


----------



## Neo-Wurst (11. August 2011)

Seit wann sind Rocket-Jumps nicht realistisch?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XzdZ4KcI8Y


----------



## JCFR (11. August 2011)

Ach jechen, da könnte man die Liste noch endlos erweitern. 
-Sprengfässer,  die fast immer rot sind und meistens da stehen, wo gleich Gegner auftauchen und bei einfachem Beshcuss mit Pistolen hochgehen. 
-Fahrer, die sich aus ihren Autos zerren lassen, ohne sich zu wehren. 
-Autos, die mehr einstecken als Panzer. 
-Panzer, die scheinbar nur von einer person gesteuert werden. 
-Fabriken, die ohne zulieferung von Teilen Einheiten produzieren. 
-siedler, die aus dem Nichts auftauchen wenn man Wohnhäuser baut.
-Düsenjäger, die dogfights austragen. 
-übernatürliche Regeneration von Wunden in Deckung. 
-Gegner, die stur ins Feuer laufen und den Jahresoutput einer ukrainischen Bleigießrei vertragen. 
etc.


----------



## Oberhenne (16. August 2011)

Also ganz oben bei mehr sinnlosen, als kuriosen Features bei Adventures:

Du brauchst Geld? Schau einfach in den Fässern nach, die in der Gegen rum stehen! Oder räume am besten vor den Augen der Händler Kisten aus.

Auch schön: Der untote Endgegner in der Gruft ist besiegt. Mal sehen, was es an Loot gibt. Ah, ja klar: Wurstbrot und nen Humpen Bier!

Immer gern gesehen, sind offensichtlichste Lösungswege, die aber nicht funktionieren, weil die Entwickler was anderes in Sinn hatten.
Bspw: Ich hab nen Brecheisen und will durch eine Holztür -> Geht nicht


----------



## Vordack (16. August 2011)

Kuriose Spiele Features, die kein Mensch hinterfragt... warum tragen Skelette Geld mit sich run?

Ich würde erst mal hinterfragen wieso Skelette überhaupt rumlaufen und wieso es Drachen gibt wo sie ja ganz klar Fabelwesen sind... wenn wir schon anfangen Computerspiele zu hinterfragen


----------



## TryMission (16. September 2011)

Was genau soll dieser Beitrag aussagen? pcgames.de schreibt in etwa: "Videospiele sind unrealistisch, aber das ist auch gut so. Irgendwie ist das aber doch absurd. Aber sie erleichtern uns das Leben, daher fragen wir mal nicht weiter nach. Aber trotzdem hat jedes Genre seine Logik-Schwächen, hier sind die absurdesten Kuriositäten."

Aha? Warum macht pcgames.de es nicht ähnlich wie gamestar.de? Weniger berichten, aber dafür wirklich nur Berichte, die sich zu lesen lohnen. Wie etwa der F1-Test, der um 15.00 Uhr veröffentlicht werden soll?


----------



## InvisibleXXI (16. September 2011)

oh wunder! videospiele bilden die realität nicht 1zu1 nach...


----------



## calibrero83 (16. September 2011)

Ahh schön das ihr das Thema wieder aufgegriffen habt, PC Games! Sorgt immer wieder für Schmunzler und ist auch witzig zum lesen. Wäre schön wenn ihr mal öfters so erheiternde Artikel bringen würdet! Wie z. B. euer Konkurrenzportal "Spieletipps.de", die haben nämlich kürzlich ne Reportage über die 10 langweiligsten Arbeitsplatz-Simulatoren (Landwirtschaftssimulator/BusFahrersim. etc.) gebracht und der Artikel war dermassen lustig zum Lesen, das auf Drängen der Spieletipps-Anhänger gleich ne weiter Reportage gebracht wurde über die 10... habs leider vergessen   Also weiter so und mehr erheiternde Artikel mit Gaming Bezug!


----------



## memberx1 (16. September 2011)

Ebenfalls als Kuriosität könnte man noch hinzufügen:
Wie leicht der Spieler es hat vom Nobody zum Helden zu mutieren und wie wenig das der Rest der Ingamebevölkerung versucht.

Um direkt mal etwas spezifisch zu werden:

Was ich - wenn man mal genauer darüber nachdenkt - an Gothic etwas absurd finde ist:

Dass die gesamten Buddler und Schürfer in der Barriere zwar keineswegs mit ihrer Situation zufrieden sind, aber seit Ewigkeiten im Alten und Neuen Lager ihr Dasein fristen, keine Chance haben sich in irgend einer Form Rang und Namen oder wenigstens Reichtum zu erarbeiten und schön brav Erz schürfen um nicht von Gomez oder Lares und deren Handlangern auf die Fresse zu kriegen,
der Spieler selbst dagegen der gerade erst angekommen ist, einfach keinen Bock aufs Schürfen hat, sich ne Waffe schnappt, und innerhalb von vielleicht einem Monat problemlos zehntausende von Erzbrocken in der Tasche hat und der mächtigste Krieger innerhalb der Barriere wird.


----------



## der-jan (16. September 2011)

ShadowsUndead67 schrieb:


> Hier fehlt ganz eindeutig - Nahrung aus Rollenspielen die sich niemand erklären kann
> z.B. in Oblivion wo man Rindfleisch findet, es gibt aber weit und breit keine Rinder.
> Genauso ist es mit Getreide



stichwort import export
du wirst auch bei deinem örtlichen händler "im real life" sachen finden, die nicht aus deiner gegend kommen


----------



## der-jan (16. September 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> ... wieso es Drachen gibt wo sie ja ganz klar Fabelwesen sind... wenn wir schon anfangen Computerspiele zu hinterfragen


 es gibt drachen 
 kennst du nicht das karnevalslied "es war in königswinter"? 

"Auf dem Drachenfels, da hab ich mich verliebt
 doch ich wusste nicht, daß es noch Drachen gibt
 heute hab ich ihn zu Haus
 und verzweifelt ruf ich aus!..."


----------



## HNRGargamel (16. September 2011)

wenn Spiele 1:1 zur Realität wären, dann müsste man bei einem Ego Shooter nach einem Schuss am Boden liegen und das Spiel müsste sich sofort selber löschen, da man keinen neuen Versuch hat^^


----------



## memberx1 (16. September 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> ... und das Spiel müsste sich sofort selber löschen, da man keinen neuen Versuch hat^^


 Bring EA besser nicht auf dumme Gedanken! Mit Origin wäre  dieses "Feature" nämlich möglich und würde ne Menge Kohle einbringen  wenn sich jeder Spieler den nächsten Battlefield-Teil ständig wieder kaufen muss.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2011)

sicher bilden Spiele nicht die Realität ab, aber darum geht's doch auch garnicht, sondern eher um so die Logiklücken
Ich meine, ihr habt doch sicher alle den Beitrag gelesen, niemand Fragt doch nach das man auf die Jagd nach Drachen gehrt, sondern eher warum der Drache nachher ein paar Münzen fallen läßt


----------



## der-jan (16. September 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> sicher bilden Spiele nicht die Realität ab, aber darum geht's doch auch garnicht, sondern eher um so die Logiklücken
> Ich meine, ihr habt doch sicher alle den Beitrag gelesen, niemand Fragt doch nach das man auf die Jagd nach Drachen gehrt, sondern eher warum der Drache nachher ein paar Münzen fallen läßt



eigentlich frag ich mich nur bei ratten etc die man am anfang eines rollenspiels tötet, warum diese viecher gold haben...
bei drachen ist es offensichtlich, drachen rauben meist schöne prinzessinnen und da diese ja nen gewissen lebensstandart haben, braucht der drache bare münze um ihren unterhalt zu bestreiten - das leuchtet ein


----------



## memberx1 (16. September 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> eigentlich frag ich mich nur bei ratten etc die man am anfang eines rollenspiels tötet, warum diese viecher gold haben...
> bei drachen ist es offensichtlich, drachen rauben meist schöne prinzessinnen und da diese ja nen gewissen lebensstandart haben, braucht der drache bare münze um ihren unterhalt zu bestreiten - das leuchtet ein


 
WAHAHA!  Wenn das mal kein potentieller Mittelalter - Wirtschafts- und Lebenssimulations Plot ist: Raube eine Prinzessin und sorge dafür dass sie glücklich ist indem du ihren Lebensstandart aufrecht erhältst, bis.... uhm... keine Ahnung.


----------



## der-jan (16. September 2011)

der grund warum monster geldsorgen haben ist recht einleuchtend wenn drüber nachdenkt- sie sind monster d.h. in der regel häßlich wie die nacht und bekommen es daher nirgendwo umsonst


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (16. September 2011)

es gibt soviel unrealistische sachen in spielen die man noch verschmerzen kann aber was CoD abliefert ist das dümmste.


----------



## UthaSnake (16. September 2011)

@DarkVoice1984
Das ich nur einen Burger essen brauch um wieder auf die beine zu kommen, oder mich die Polizei nicht mehr verfolgt wenn ich dutzende Leute umfahre, auf die Polizei ballere und sachen in die Luft sprenge, nur weil ich denen davon fahre, ist mehr realistisch als CoD? ^^
Also wenn eine Spielreihe das unrealistischste vom Unrealistischen herausholt dann ist es GTA IV 

Autos fliegen teilweise meterweit durch die Luft, können weiterfahren!
Polizei jagd dich nicht mehr, sobald du den Fahndungsbereich verlässt, obwohl man ein Amokfahrender Psychpath ist 
Burger, Nüsse und Sprite lassen alle Verletzungen vergessen!
Teilweise fällt man aus riesiger Höhe und überlebt...
Man kann mit einem Hubschrauber immer wieder gegen einen anderen Hubschrauber fliegen .... aus was sind da nur die Rotorblätter? ^^
kaum schießt du einen Polizeihubschrauber ab, kommt in kürzester zeit der Nächste
GTA... eine Welt ohne Kinder, Tiere (meine ich...), Schnee und anständigen Leuten 

Klar ist das alles unecht, aber Spaß macht es ja trotzdem!
Wie lange müsste man versuchen die Cops abzuschütteln, wenns realistisch wäre??? Oder wie lange muss ich vorher virtuelle Flugstunden nehmen um einen Heli fliegen zu können ??? 
Es ist möglich damit der Spielspaß garantiert bleibt!

Und genauso sehe ich das bei CoD (was längst nicht der einzige Shooter mit Morhuhn"gegnern" ist)
Würden diese - nicht allzu interlektuellen- Gegner nicht mehr in Massen nachströmen, wäre der Spieler NOCH mehr unterfordert  - und jeder würde das Spiel in die Ecke werfen 

Aber as CoD das Dümmste abliefert, sehe ich nicht so!
Das ist meiner Ansicht nach GTA - und trotzdem bringt es massig Spaß =D


----------



## Mantelhuhn (16. September 2011)

lol man spielt spiele, weil man sachen machen will, die man im real life nicht macht und dazu zählen unrealistische sachen^^ aber die roten fässer sind wirklich in jedem shooter vorhanden o_O wer die wohl als erstes benutzt hat?


----------



## der-jan (18. September 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> lol man spielt spiele, weil man sachen machen will, die man im real life nicht macht und dazu zählen unrealistische sachen^^ aber die roten fässer sind wirklich in jedem shooter vorhanden o_O wer die wohl als erstes benutzt hat?


donkey kong?


----------

